# Dune: Regisseur von Blade Runner 2049 dreht Reboot - jetzt bestätigt!



## Felix Schuetz (1. Februar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dune: Regisseur von Blade Runner 2049 dreht Reboot - jetzt bestätigt!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Dune: Regisseur von Blade Runner 2049 dreht Reboot - jetzt bestätigt!


----------



## Sanador (1. Februar 2017)

Ist der Begriff "Reboot" in diesem Fall korrekt?
Denn der Film wird wohl eher auf den Büchern basieren und nicht vom Film aus den 80igern.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (1. Februar 2017)

Sanador schrieb:


> Ist der Begriff "Reboot" in diesem Fall korrekt?
> Denn der Film wird wohl eher auf den Büchern basieren und nicht vom Film aus den 80igern.


Finde den Begriff zwar nicht unpassend in dem Fall, aber für dich hab ich ihn trotzdem geändert.


----------



## Sanador (1. Februar 2017)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Finde den Begriff zwar nicht unpassend in dem Fall, aber für dich hab ich ihn trotzdem geändert.


Ach, das wär doch nicht nötig gewesen.
Aber vielen Dank!


----------



## Frullo (1. Februar 2017)

Man könnte fast meinen, in diesem Jahrhundert (oder sogar Jahrtausend?) hat keiner mehr eigene Ideen - man muss alles als Neuauflage, Fortsetzung, Reboot, uswusf. bringen... Jenseits der Meckerei: Bin ja mal gespannt, ob es etwas wird. Mir haben sowohl Lynchs Ansatz als auch die Miniserie gefallen, obschon mich beide nicht zu 100 % überzeugen konnten. In Lynchs Werk waren die Destillier-Anzüge der Fremen weitaus überzeugender als jene der Miniserie (da hocken Paul und Chani manchmal OHNE Anzug in der Wüste...), dafür waren die "Stimm-Knarren" der reinste Humbug... Ich weiss nicht, ob man einem Werk wie Dune in einem "einfachen" Film überhaupt gerecht werden kann. Eine Serie sollte es eigentlich schon sein - am besten eine, die das Beste aus den beiden Vorgängern herausnimmt, etwas aufpeppt und daraus etwas neues, eigenständiges macht.


----------



## Aenimus (1. Februar 2017)

Brauche ich nicht. Das Original ist nicht zu toppen.


----------



## Enisra (1. Februar 2017)

Aenimus schrieb:


> Brauche ich nicht. Das Original ist nicht zu toppen.



  außer das es kaum was mit dem Buch zu tun hat


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Februar 2017)

Aenimus schrieb:


> Brauche ich nicht. Das Original ist nicht zu toppen.


Ich würd eher sagen, es hat noch keiner geschafft bisher. Den Vierteiler fand ich leider vom Design nicht ansprechend. War aber deutlich näher am Roman.


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. Februar 2017)

Generell steh ich Reboots/Remakes eher negativ entgegen. Aber ich hab das auch schon bezüglich der Blade Runner Fortsetzung gesagt: Wenn ich ein solches Projekt im Moment einem Regisseur anvertrauen würde, dann Denis Villeneuve. 
Hat bisher nur großartige Filme abgeliefert der Mann. Da hab ich sehr viel Vertrauen


----------



## Pherim (2. Februar 2017)

Dune ist wohl mein absolutes Lieblingsbuch, und ich mag beide Verfilmungen, insofern bin ich durchaus mal gespannt. Die Miniserien-Form der 2000er-Verfilmung konnte sich halt viel näher am Buch orientieren, für einen einzelnen Film ist es dann doch etwas zu umfangreich und komplex. Dafür sind die Effekte da natürlich heute absolut nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Ich befürchte natürlich, dass es dem allgemeinen Trend gemäß irgendwie zum Actionfilm gemacht werden wird, aber mal abwarten.

Die Frage ist für mich aber auch, ob (bei entsprechendem Erfolg) auch die Fortsetzungen in Planung sind. Wer die Bücher kennt, wird mir zustimmen, dass der erste Teil durch den zweiten und dritten in ein ganz anderes Licht gerückt wird, was ich persönlich eine absolut geniale und wichtige Wendung finde, aber meines Wissens schon damals bei vielen Lesern nicht gut angekommen ist. Die TV-Fassung hatte ja mit "Children of Dune" eine Fortsetzung, die erneut in drei Teilen das zweite und dritte Buch abdeckte.

Ein weiteres Problem ist allerdings, dass es danach wohl absolut unverfilmbar wird. Ich finde den vierten Teil zwar ebenfalls noch genial, aber der gesamte Aufbau davon (mal abgesehen vom Inhalt selbst) würde als Film absolut nicht funktionieren.


----------



## moeykaner (2. Februar 2017)

Der Film heißt 'Arrival' und nicht 'The Arrival'. Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Filme.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (2. Februar 2017)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Der Film heißt 'Arrival' und nicht 'The Arrival'. Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Filme.


Gestern spät am Abend hab ich's auch gemerkt und mir kräftig an die Stirn geklatscht.  Stand als erstes auf meiner Liste für heute morgen - trotzdem danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Felix Schuetz (2. Februar 2017)

Pherim schrieb:


> ...Ich befürchte natürlich, dass es dem allgemeinen Trend gemäß irgendwie zum Actionfilm gemacht werden wird, aber mal abwarten...


Davon gehe ich eigentlich überhaupt nicht aus. Einen Villeneuve holst du dir nicht, um einen Ballerfilm zu inszenieren.


----------



## Pherim (2. Februar 2017)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Davon gehe ich eigentlich überhaupt nicht aus. Einen Villeneuve holst du dir nicht, um einen Ballerfilm zu inszenieren.




Wollen wir's hoffen!


----------



## Aenimus (2. Februar 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> außer das es kaum was mit dem Buch zu tun hat



Muss gestehen habe das Buch nie gelesen. Den Film fand ich allerdings wirklich gut. Vielleicht war es eine gute Idee, dass Buch nicht zu lesen. Vorallem wenn, wie du sagst, dass Buch nicht viel mit dem Film zu tun hat.


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. Oktober 2017)

Das Buch hat schon was mit dem Film zu tun. Es ist nur um ein hundertfaches detaillierter. Lynchs Version ging wohl ursprünglich deutlich länger, was der Story gut getan hätte. Im Anhang des Buches gibt es noch zwei Erweiterungen, Ökologie und Religion des Wüstenplaneten, welche nochmal ausführlich die Details der Welt beschreiben, die Herbert da kreiert hat. Hab den Roman schon mehrmals gelesen, die Nachfolgeromane konnten mich aber nicht überzeugen.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich hatte mir die ersten vier Bücher (gibt ja inzwischen mehr) mal extra in der Buchhandlung bestellt aber dann irgendwie nie gelesen. Falls ich tatsächlich irgendwann mal Zeit habe wieder ein dickes Buch zu lesen, muss ich die unbedingt mal nachholen, wenigstens den ersten. Habe das immer so phasenweise, da verschlinge ich dann ein paar dicke Wälzer auf einen Schlag und dann komme ich irgendwie von ab und lese ein ganzes Jahr nichts mehr.

Ansonsten, der Dune Film gehört zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsfilmen. Artdesign, Musik, Schauspieler alles absolut top. Liegt bei mir auf einer Höhe mit Blade Runner und noch ein ganzes Stück vor Der dunkle Kristall oder Reise ins Labyrinth.


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir die ersten vier Bücher (gibt ja inzwischen mehr) mal extra in der Buchhandlung bestellt aber dann irgendwie nie gelesen.



Ich kenne nur den ersten Band. Und der ist mal definitiv völlig ohne Zweifel das beste Science-fiction-Buch, das ich kenne. Frank Herbert ist eine Übermacht im Genre. Und er kann verdammt nochmal schreiben, das ist ein echter Schriftsteller, kein Auftragsschreiber. Das ist so ein Buch, das ich irgendwann auch noch ein zweitesmal lesen werde. (Dazu werde ich mir garantiert ein älteres, gebrauchtes Exemplar besorgen. Erstens finde ich die neue deutsche Rechtschreibung nach wie vor zum Grausen, zweitens fällt mir bei den neueren Übersetzungen auf, daß sie sprachlich deutlich unter dem Niveau früherer Jahre liegen. Was beispielsweise Heyne heute so abliefert, ist zum Teil katastrophales Deutsch.)

Mein Bruder hat übrigens alle Bände gelesen. Nach Herberts Tod sind noch zwei weitere Bücher erschienen. Sein Sohn versucht in die Fußstapfen des Vaters zu treten. Das ist mal eine gehörige Schuhgröße!


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. Oktober 2017)

Es gibt übrigens auch ein hervorragendes Hörbuch, gesprochen von Simon Jäger, der deutschen Stimme von Josh Hartnett und Heath Ledger. Er schlüpft auch sprachlich toll in die einzelnen Figuren. Hier und da spricht dann Jürgen Prochnow auch einige Teile, er war ja der Herzog in Lynchs Verfilmung. Kann ich definitiv weiterempfehlen, wenn man lesefaul ist, aber bei schwachem Licht gerne einer Geschichte lauscht.


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. Oktober 2017)

Mal off-topic: Hörbücher fände ich definitiv interessant zum Einschlafen. Geht da eigentlich was mit Amazon Prime und PS4, kann man da was dengeln?


----------



## Alreech (10. Oktober 2017)

Wenn sie Dune orginalgetreu nach dem Buch verfilmen gibt das gewaltigen Ärger wegen Islamophobie... 

Es gibt übrigens in Kreisen der SciFi Fans die Geschichte das Herbert, Heinlein und Hubbard im Suff gewettet haben wer das bessere Buch über Religion schreiben kann.
Herbert machte "Dune", Heinlein "Stranger in a strange Land" und Hubbard schrieb "Dianetics"...
Keine Ahnung ob sie stimmt, aber:
a) mal soll eine gute Story nicht mit der Wahrheit ruinieren
b) die Typen von Scientology schauen herrlich angepisst aus wenn man sie fragt ob die Geschichte war ist


----------



## Frullo (10. Oktober 2017)

Alreech schrieb:


> Wenn sie Dune orginalgetreu nach dem Buch verfilmen gibt das gewaltigen Ärger wegen Islamophobie...



Ich hatte schon 2001 das Gefühl, dass sich da jemand zu sehr mit Paul Muad'Dib identifiziert hat


----------

